# Cost of Living



## Mike8180 (Jun 14, 2017)

An often asked question I am sure but what is the cost of living like in Southern Andalusia

3 bedroom villa/house will be purchased mortgage free, car will be bought outright

Approx £20,000 per annum British pension 

Would like to know if that is feasible

P.S I understand all bets are off post brexit regarding healthcare and taxation but I am sure someone has worked out a possible scenario

Ta


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't buy for at least a year.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

How old will you be. If not receiving pension you will need private medical insurance. 
TBH we spend about 12 weeks a year in the east of malaga and find it quite cheap to live. What costs are you worried about. Please list.


----------



## yesican (Jan 18, 2016)

Mike8180 said:


> An often asked question I am sure but what is the cost of living like in Southern Andalusia
> 
> 3 bedroom villa/house will be purchased mortgage free, car will be bought outright
> 
> ...


Please rent first before you buy, this way, you get to open your eyes and see more about the island, where to buy, what not to buy, whether the move is really for you etc. Things like that. Goodluck.. ☺


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

You asked a similar question re Murcia region on 14th June and received many interesting replies however I can't find any record of you stating if you found them helpful in informing your decision making.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike8180 said:


> An often asked question I am sure but what is the cost of living like in Southern Andalusia
> 
> 3 bedroom villa/house will be purchased mortgage free, car will be bought outright
> 
> ...


Exchange rate is a major factor to consider. At the moment that will give you just under €2,000 a month, which will give you a comfortable but not lavish lifestyle. But who knows where it will end up after Brexit.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Exchange rate is a major factor to consider. At the moment that will give you just under €2,000 a month, which will give you a comfortable but not lavish lifestyle. But who knows where it will end up after Brexit.


I feel anyone who is contemplating the move at the moment should be working on the basis that the pound will be around parity with the euro when calculating their budget. The rate has dropped below €1.10 today.

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ers-as-pound-set-to-fall-further-against-euro

And before anybody says well, we've been there before, yes it did go down to vear near parity at the start of 2009 - but it was only at that level for around 2 weeks before it started to climb again. I think it is likely to be a much longer process before we see any improvement this time, sadly.


----------



## tony3121 (Mar 5, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> I feel anyone who is contemplating the move at the moment should be working on the basis that the pound will be around parity with the euro when calculating their budget. The rate has dropped below €1.10 today.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...ers-as-pound-set-to-fall-further-against-euro
> 
> And before anybody says well, we've been there before, yes it did go down to vear near parity at the start of 2009 - but it was only at that level for around 2 weeks before it started to climb again. I think it is likely to be a much longer process before we see any improvement this time, sadly.


The pound will drop even more and will probably level out with the Euro.
But the majority voted to be worse off and we must respect that vote.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tony3121 said:


> The pound will drop even more and will probably level out with the Euro.
> But the majority voted to be worse off and we must respect that vote.


Respect is not the word that springs readily to mind when confronted with the consequences of their decision.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got back from Tesco, most of their superstores now have a bureau de change and I noticed today's rate was €1.0818 to the pound. We're off to Cyprus the week after next and I'm happy I have a stash of euro's left over from other trips.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

When we came 2014 we got roughly €1.20, but we based cost of living here like for like. That way we can withstand a below parity rate. It's best to go with the lower end of exchange rates

Re cost of living. It's simple something's are cheaper somethings are more expensive, it's possible to live like a king and it's very easy to live like a pauper.


----------

